# stripped out drag



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

how can i fix my drag on my okuma? i think i stripped out the drag. i was fishing on monday and tried to tight it down and nothing. it tightened down but the bail was still loose. thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

take it to a reel repair shop and have the drag rebuilt.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

where is a goodj place? how much does that run?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

been thinking about buying a good reel to put on my rods. but i like that okuma too. we shall see. need to hit lostkey tackle while there sale is going on.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> Buy a shimano.That will fix it for sure.


good call :clap


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Rod N Reel Depot 458-0428!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

agreeed buy a shimano


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Diddo, buy a shimano, if you want "no drag" problems. seems that everytime i go out fishin and come back and rinse my poles with freash water, my drag doesnt work. not only that, but the guide doesnt move when i pull the drag out. to fix the problem, i have had to take the reel completely apart/clean/grease and reassemble. Pain in the ass when you find out it dont work when you are on the boat anticipating hooking into fish, only to borrow your buddies reel.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry can't let everyone get away with this...

Buy a Penn and forget about your drag problems.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i think majority rules

again buy a shimano


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Sorry can't let everyone get away with this... 

Buy a Penn and forget about your drag problems</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Yea you only have to worry about the rest of the reel. They are pure junk, that is why they almost went belly up and have been bought and sold a few times in the last 5 or soyears and are now owned by Shakespeare. Penns are throw away reels, use them once or twice and chuck them overboard and then buy a new one


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

ok i bought a shimano tld 15 with penn rod from lost key tackle. haven't had a chance to use it yet. maybe this weekend i will. then i will let ya know. still gonna get the okuma fixed though. still new to this saltwater fishing stuff. thanks for all the replys. everybody kicks ass.:usaflag


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

> *flynurse (11/9/2007)*where is a goodj place? how much does that run?


gulf breeze bait and tackle but im not sure how much it is or you can buy a penn shimano's are trash


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

If you still need to get your reel fixed you should really check out the Rod N Reel Depot. You can reach Ron at 458-0428 he has a really fast turnaround on rod and reel repairs and he also sells rods and reels. I bring him some consignment rods and hand gaffs he also has a few reels I have dropped off to consign as well.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/21/2007)*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Sorry can't let everyone get away with this...
> 
> Buy a Penn and forget about your drag problems</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Yea you only have to worry about the rest of the reel. They are pure junk, that is why they almost went belly up and have been bought and sold a few times in the last 5 or soyears and are now owned by Shakespeare. Penns are throw away reels, use them once or twice and chuck them overboard and then buy a new one






im not trying to be rude or a smart ass

but what model penns are throw aways


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *willie joe (12/16/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (11/21/2007)*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Sorry can't let everyone get away with this...
> ...




The Penn 420ss I used to catch bait with offshore had its drag locked up. I chunked it overboard:banghead and then bought a shimano 2500 stradicThe only Penn that I will use now is a 706z.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like just the drag knob that is broken, shouldn't cost more than 10 bucks to replace.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

penns all the way... shimanos dont last at all:withstupid


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *willie joe (12/16/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (11/21/2007)*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Sorry can't let everyone get away with this...
> ...


I'm guessing my internationals are throw away reels willie joe, since they're penns. I guess I don't catch enough or big enough fish to put them to the test, because i've yet to have any significant problems out of them


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

will say this the older penns are good reels but the new ones are pure garbage. not worth the powder to blow them up. i love my 706 and the old ss series reels. these are the only penn reels i recomend.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Am I the only person to use Penn and Shimano? Could they possibly both be good? I use Shimano inshore, Penn offshore, and Shimano'sin the blue water. Am I commiting a cardnal sin, is it like being a FSU fan and dating a Gator? I said dating, not, anyhting else.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a sackfull of Penns and Shimanos, and (for the most part) have had pretty good luck with most of them. I do have 2 or 3 small size Penn ss reels with broken reel seats. Not sure what happened, but they all broke between the reel and the seat. These reel bodies seem to be graphite that is pretty fragile. I am saving these reels to salvage parts for the others if they wear out. My Shimano baitrunners, TLD 15's, and Calhutta 700's have been solid dependable reels. These will probably last me a lifetime the way I fish.

I do have one OKUMA spinning reel that a friend gave me and it seems pretty good so far. I do have a problem hearing the drag when a redfish hits., but that could be my CHS (can't hear sh--)condition instead of the reel.

Bob


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

If you want to fix it yourself or learn how go to http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=drag&categories_id=26&x=27&y=11

I fish Shimano, Diawa, Penn and Okuma for salt water, I like them all. When I need parts or info I can usually find it here at a reasonable price.

Just offering an alternative.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for making that point TOBO , I also use both Penn's and Shimano's. Correct application of reel size is vital to it's longevity.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i would't trade or throw my penn reels or shimano tld 25's off the boat for any okuma crap had a few and they are absolute garbage


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

if none of you would buy a new penn how do you know how bad they are? Mine work great and I've never taken them apart to clean them. matter of fact I bought a cheap a-- silverado 4000 so I wouldn't have to worry about it getting stolen,never do anything but spray it off and rarely even do that, caught kings and a ton of bonita on it and still haven't had enough of a problem w/ it to go buy something else. I'm not saying don't buy a shimano, but I think your all a bunch of haters


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

lobstr...I have 706Z's from the early eighties I still fish, and used to fish them every single day.You must have bought the $5 grey ones they saved to sell to tourists.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I know I will get slammed here but I have three Penn 550SSg and enjoy them and have had no problems with. Also have a Shimano Stradic for inshore. When I fish with others on the boat, I have no problem worry if I have the Shimano or Penn in my hand -- will gladly use any of them.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

does anyone know if you can send a shimano reel in to give it a tune up. I have had this reel almost 3 years. Used heavily. But needs some work and would like to just get it proffessionaly taken care of. I live in destin. Does half hitch offer that service?


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

I use both Shimano and Penn and I like both the only problem I have had with the Penns are the Graphite models. I have 2 lever drag graphite Penns and both of them look like hell and one of them cracked after I left it in the boat by mistake in direct sunlight for a few months. I have a tld 25 that is 30 years old and still works fine even after it was left in a bucket of water all winter a few years back (a friend thought it would be a good idea to leave the rod stuck in a bucket leaning against my shed) :banghead I bought a Torium with a Trevalla jigging rod last year and it's now my favorate setup. I do have one 4/0 Okuma that was cheap and I bought a few years ago just out of curiosity. I like the reel but the rod broke on the first hard hookset.


----------

